# CP soap scraps into liquid soap without heating



## Sar (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello, everyone!

   I supply wholesale CP soaps and have a lot of scraps and rejected bars which we recycle by grating/ cutting and then letting it sit in a bit of water for 48 hours, occasionally stirring. We usually eyeball the soap to water ratio - the water just about covers the soap bits.

 We then filter and use the liquid soap as handwash, body wash, laundry wash, pet shampoo and it works great for all of those things.

In my research I've only come across methods that involve heating and reducing the mixture. Does anyone else have experience with making liquid soap out of CP scraps and bars? I'm wondering if there are any other methods to thicken the soap and also wondering if I'm losing potency with my current liquid soap method.

Any insight/advice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## amd (Sep 14, 2018)

A few of us have done experiments making cream soap from soap scraps, see here https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/cream-soap-from-soap-scraps.63087/ but you need KOH liquid soap to do it, the filtered water from scraps won't work.

You could also rebatch the scraps into a soap bar.


----------



## Sar (Nov 3, 2020)

amd said:


> A few of us have done experiments making cream soap from soap scraps, see here Cream soap from soap scraps but you need KOH liquid soap to do it, the filtered water from scraps won't work.
> 
> You could also rebatch the scraps into a soap bar.


 
Something to think about, thanks! 

I'm not as active here as I'd like to be. Apologies for the late response xx


----------

